# AEW 10th of November Dynamite: First Gear



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Just going to do this now so @LifeInCattleClass can focus on the predictions game. Y'all feel free to insert the graphics and things throughout the week


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

What a thread 

Gotta show you how to insert graphics mate


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> What a thread
> 
> Gotta show you how to insert graphics mate


Do I need twatter or nah?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Firefromthegods said:


> Do I need twatter or nah?


Yahs 

nevermind - here is the card 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1456954519582040073


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Yahs
> 
> nevermind - here is the card
> 
> ...


I can't do twitter man. I can barely tolerate the amount of morons on Facebook. Twitter is the abyss those troglodytes were born from. And they only jump to there because there's no character limit.

If there's a share with wrestling forum button on bleacher then absolutely. But if the price is joining twitter then I'm happy to be the mod with the thread decorating ability of hank Hill


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Firefromthegods said:


> I can't do twitter man. I can barely tolerate the amount of morons on Facebook. Twitter is the abyss those troglodytes were born from. And they only jump to there because there's no character limit.
> 
> If there's a share with wrestling forum button on bleacher then absolutely. But if the price is joining twitter then I'm happy to be the mod with the thread decorating ability of hank Hill


Lol, fair enough - I have fully climbed off Facebook

on twitter there are moron, but you don’t know any of them and can block easily

on facebook…. The morons are your aunts and uncles and if you block them you get shit from your mom


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Lol, fair enough - I have fully climbed off Facebook
> 
> on twitter there are moron, but you don’t know any of them and can block easily
> 
> on facebook…. The morons are your aunts and uncles and if you block them you get shit from your mom


Facebook is more a professional necessary evil lol. I'm a capitalist by heart so hell if there's money to be made I may sell my soul to Dorsey


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Nice card for a go-home show. I expect a lot of storyline stuff on top of the matches.

I think PAC vs. Dax, which could be awesome if given time, will lead to the final Full Gear match of PAC/Cody vs. Andrade/Malakai.

Danielson vs. Romero is a match seeped in history as the two were part of the Inoki Dojo together and toured NJPW. In 2004, Danielson beat Romero in the Best of the American Super Jr. tournament hosted by the Inoki Dojo. They also faced off in ROH and NOAH some years later. Romero is still a really good worker and NJPW's US liaison which could hint at some NJPW involvement oin upcoming shows. Okada and Ishii are in the US but can't appear at Full Gear as NJPW has a show that night with Okada vs. Buddy Matthews and Ishii vs. Brody King (Lio Rush is also on the show even though it's the same night as Full Gear).

I think it's a good move to have a women's trios match on Dynamite. It's almost exclusively been singles matches, many of them not good. At least this way, more talent is getting on-screen although Team Britt could do with a better third women than Rebel who is painfully bad in the ring and injured herself badly last time.

Also looking forward to Lio Rush's Dynamite debut and hope they come out to his banging entrance theme. They could nab Lee Moriarty from Sydal as it'd be the basis of a strong prospect group made up of the PoC some complain AEW has been lacking.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Dax vs PAC probably leads to a total brawl finish as Penta/Fenix would involve themselves to counter Cash, then Idolo would come out, then Cody, then Black and possibly MJF since FTR is involved, leading to Allin.


----------



## JBLGOAT (Mar 24, 2014)

Rebel may be eating the pin here....


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Pac vs Dax Hardwood I'm really looking forward to. Hopefully PAC's travel issues are over with.

Full Gear is already stacked AF but if this leads to Black & Andrade vs PAC & Cody then holy shit, that will just take the inevitable banger that Full Gear will be to the next level.

The tag match involving Dante & Lio Rush I'm also interested in. Lee Moriarty impressed me against Bobby Fish on the Buy-In to Rampage a couple weeks ago.

Contract signing will be the final sell to the World Title match so I'm expecting something great there, hopefully we get another Punk/Kingston confrontation as well.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

JBLGOAT said:


> Rebel may be eating the pin here....


As usual lol


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Wait, is this Pac's 1st match on Dynamite since early June?


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

@DammitChrist He was in the recent ladder match on Dynamite but besides that, yeah. His series with Andrade was exclusive to Rampage, a shame the second one was incredible and deserved to be seen by as many people as possible.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

I had a feeling that I was missing an obvious recent match-up


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Contract signings are very WWE-like and I don’t think the crowd will respond very well unless TK puts in a surprise stipulation or there’s a surprise guest interruption


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

@Prosper Rosa I noticed you didn't mention your match this week, just remember @The Legit DMD already has you beat! I hope you've been brushing them teeth and flossin' twice a day or the Boss is going to cause you and your team some serious disarray! You can try and make the match complex, but just remember the Boss is showing up with Big Booty Bex!


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Randy Lahey said:


> Contract signings are very WWE-like and I don’t think the crowd will respond very well unless TK puts in a surprise stipulation or there’s a surprise guest interruption


AEW has done contract signings before. It is a little weird when you think about it though because Tony Khan often makes other matches immediately. For example, CM Punk vs Eddie Kingston was announced during the promo in Rampage.

All I want is a great segment, so I'm not gonna think about it too hard lol


----------



## Garty (Jul 29, 2007)

Geeee said:


> AEW has done contract signings before. It is a little weird when you think about it though because Tony Khan often makes other matches immediately. For example, CM Punk vs Eddie Kingston was announced during the promo in Rampage.
> 
> All I want is a great segment, so I'm not gonna think about it too hard lol


I've never understood the contract signings in all the years it's been done. This goes for all wrestling promotions. As you said, matches are made on the fly, either taking place immediately, or booked for the next show, so why doesn't every match have a contract signing? I know Jobber A vs Jobber B doesn't need a contract signing, but looking at it the way other matches are booked, it really doesn't make any logical sense that everyone doesn't require one.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Garty said:


> I've never understood the contract signings in all the years it's been done. This goes for all wrestling promotions. As you said, matches are made on the fly, either taking place immediately, or booked for the next show, so why doesn't every match have a contract signing? I know Jobber A vs Jobber B doesn't need a contract signing, but looking at it the way other matches are booked, it really doesn't make any logical sense that everyone doesn't require one.


Not to mention, the match was already official when Adam Page won the ladder match


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Garty said:


> I've never understood the contract signings in all the years it's been done. This goes for all wrestling promotions. As you said, matches are made on the fly, either taking place immediately, or booked for the next show, so why doesn't every match have a contract signing? I know Jobber A vs Jobber B doesn't need a contract signing, but looking at it the way other matches are booked, it really doesn't make any logical sense that everyone doesn't require one.


It's for the media/publicity kayfabe. Like when UFC has it's weigh-ins. AEW is having a big time match, so they make the contract signing part of the build and show. Let the fans in on it. 

I also like when they do the MMA style in ring intros rather than speak over the entrance music with the wrestler intos for the big matches.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Big Booty Bex said:


> View attachment 111459
> 
> 
> @Prosper Rosa I noticed you didn't mention your match this week, just remember @The Legit DMD already has you beat! I hope you've been brushing them teeth and flossin' twice a day or the Boss is going to cause you and your team some serious disarray! You can try and make the match complex, but just remember the Boss is showing up with Big Booty Bex!
> ...


Lol delete that picture immediately


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Interesting match up,loving forward to see how it goes.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

I wish it was Wednesday every day 😂


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Fucking Hell Eddie is BEAST in this


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Fucking Hell Eddie is BEAST in this


Fucking killed it. And I think he’s going to beat Punk.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Fucking Hell Eddie is BEAST in this


These are so good. This should basically be Rampage this week, with a couple matches thrown in.

This probably should have went in Full Gear thread as it's not really about Dynamite this week. 

Still don't care about IC vs ATT though. Could be some shenanigans with Lambert being successful in getting out and a surprise replaces him. 

Ross talking about best Trios is some seed planting. SuperElite are sure to win this match. 

I think Punk wins ultimately as Mad King already saying it's not about winning, but that could be to throw us off. Mad King winning would be a big moment for him, and extend the feud. Punk wins next one and then Punk wins the rubber match. 

Lucha Bros retain - I wish they called themselves and referred to Lucha Brothers and not just "Bros".


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Fucking Hell Eddie is BEAST in this


That was just nuts! Punk, along with Bryan, are my GOATs, and, yet, I can't help but root for Eddie in this one lol


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

Eddie's reminding me of ECW Cactus Jack right now. On a whole different level.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Well damn Eddie how am I supposed to root for CM Punk after that?


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Prosper said:


> Lol delete that picture immediately


As you wish my homie! The picture has been deleted.



LifeInCattleClass said:


> Fucking Hell Eddie is BEAST in this


Amazing promo. His brother Kofi would be proud.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

RiverFenix said:


> These are so good. This should basically be Rampage this week, with a couple matches thrown in.


The Countdown to Full Gear will be on after Rampage this week. Most of these videos will be on it and probably include some additional stuff.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

What am I missing here? Besides Dax vs Pac, what´s great about tonights card? Thunder Rosa is always good, but in a trios match? that takes a lot away.
And who cares about a stupid contract signing?

Maybe I should reduce my prediction in the ratings prediction thread..

AEW Ratings prediction game

Nah.. I´ve made my choice, I´m sticking with it.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

yeahright2 said:


> What am I missing here? Besides Dax vs Pac, what´s great about tonights card? Thunder Rosa is always good, but in a trios match? that takes a lot away.
> And who cares about a stupid contract signing?
> 
> Maybe I should reduce my prediction in the ratings prediction thread..
> ...


they have a contract signing segment like once or twice a year - and this is Kenny / Hangman - gonna be good


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> they have a contract signing segment like once or twice a year - and this is Kenny / Hangman - gonna be good


Not when you´re not a fan of old Twinkletoes and his pack of stooges -or Hangmans association with the Dork Order  I´ve never been a fan of contract signings anywhere in wrestling.. seems like a waste of time (just like too many talk shows, weddings, weigh-ins and other stuff like that)


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Well the contract signings in AEW don't always end up the same way like they do in WWE. That is why I try to give them a chance in AEW. Like Jericho vs. Cody contract signing ended with Inner Circle beating up Dustin and others outside of the building. Moxley didn't even make it to the contract signing with Omega because he was beaten up backstage. MJF signed a contract that allowed Moxley to wrestle his lawyer without him knowing before hand. So there is usually some extra nugget that happens with these signings rather than the usual "wrestler gets slammed through the table and chairs thrown out of the ring".

..but yeah, this contract signing doesn't make sense considering it's already technically official.


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Fucking Hell Eddie is BEAST in this


Eddie Kingston…. Oh..my..god.


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

Sad Panda said:


> Eddie Kingston…. Oh..my..god.


What can I say please push him big time in 2022 and even give him a world title reign. 

The best in the business on the mic and tbh no one can touch in the promo department right now not even Punk.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Holeeee shit, please yes.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1458465460865966088


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Fucking Hell Eddie is BEAST in this


This is incredible.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

3venflow said:


> Holeeee shit, please yes.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1458465460865966088


where


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Here - fucking hell 04:00


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

Seems like a stretch


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

May be a stretch *but* CHAOS members Okada and Ishii are in America right now. While the rest of CHAOS (except Rocky) such as Hirooki Goto and Toru Yano, who Schiavone didn't name, aren't in America. So you could read into it that he named them on purpose.

One day, whether tonight or in future, we're seeing the Rainmaker in AEW and it should be awesome. When the coin drops, the crowd will go nuts assuming it's one of AEW's 'smart' crowds.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

He also mentioned ‘will OC join Chaos’

Yano / OC tag team 

and PS> none of this is a stretch - Tony S didn’t say those names for fun


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

It’s happening. Only question is “when”.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

3venflow said:


> May be a stretch *but* CHAOS members Okada and Ishii are in America right now. While the rest of CHAOS (except Rocky) such as Hirooki Goto and Toru Yano, who Schiavone didn't name, aren't in America. So you could read into it that he named them on purpose.
> 
> One day, whether tonight or in future, we're seeing the Rainmaker in AEW and it should be awesome. When the coin drops, the crowd will go nuts assuming it's one of AEW's 'smart' crowds.


It'll happen but I'm saying it may be a stretch to think they'll show up tonight.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Tony Khan just wrote on Twitter that big moments are planned tonight.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Lio Rush's grandmother has died and he's dedicating his Dynamite debut to her tonight.

Hoping for a reaction like this if the GOAT Okada appears.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

I would think it is more likely Okada/Ishii would appear at the Dynamite after Full Gear. Them debuting tonight would be weird since they can't be at the PPV. They have a show on Saturday in San Jose.

Omega having a segment where he is pissed after losing his title, only for one dollar to fall into the ring. He picks it up and shows the camera. The lights go out and Okada's music hits with tons of dollars falling from the sky.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1458100567193104386


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Undertaker23RKO said:


> It'll happen but I'm saying it may be a stretch to think they'll show up tonight.


Oh, yeah - not tonight for sure

i’m thinking the Dynamite after Full Gear maybe

Okada is only in the US from the 13th I think


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Mr316 said:


> Tony Khan just wrote on Twitter that big moments are planned tonight.


I’m assuming the contract signing and another Punk / Eddie or Danielson / Miro confrontation

don’t see any debuts happening


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

We all know who’s going to get the highest rated segment on this week’s episode...


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

I’ve always said AEW is one hot angle away from truly popping off

like a SCSA / Vince angle, or DX one, or Yes Movement or Summer of Punk etc etc - something that captures the imagination and ‘forces’ people to tune in

we’re on the cusp of it - with Eddie, Hangman, Danielson, Punk and guys like Okada in the wings - i think we’re gonna go into hot angle territory

maybe its Eddie’s march towards the belt over the next year / Maybe its Hangman’s run or a NJPW invasion or a Summer of Punk 2 or something

it just feels like the right time for it


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Lol - TK being slick right now 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1458498235832705025

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1458523798785990665


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

This is a lot of hype, shit is most likely going down tonight. Why the go home show though? I would wait for after Full Gear if anything, but maybe whatever happens tonight plays into the PPV.

Bryan has said that facing overseas talent was one of the reasons he joined AEW so putting him in the ring with Romero who has CHAOS ties really makes things interesting. If Miro is to win at Full Gear, maybe Bryan is screwed by someone from New Japan, which would protect Bryan seeing as Bryan vs Hangman doesn't make much sense right now.

Can't wait for tonight.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Nothing huge here but this also added:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1458491137690308608


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

If anything happened between Romero and Danielson involving Chaos and setting up Dragon going to WK in January, I'd love to see Miro make the save as a show of respect and wanting the best Bryan Danielson to face him at Full Gear.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

If you asked


LifeInCattleClass said:


> Fucking Hell Eddie is BEAST in this


If asked today who I think people will talk about when discussing the formative years of AEW years from now, I'd say Eddie Kingston. He's not my favourite wrestler on the roster but he is BY FAR the most talented at promos and that's the skill that makes a professional memorable to everyone. Yes, that's me saying he's better than Punk. Better than MJF. Better than everyone else in the business at this moment. 

I don't have words for how happy I am to see someone like Eddie, a true indie journeyman, have the stage he does. Guys like him are why indie fans watch, why we'rre loyal to these obscure little "outlaw mudshows". I never expected him to be on national television, just like I never expected Nick Gage to main event a televised show in AEW, but I'm damn glad to see it happening.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

They have opened some more seats tonight on the hard cam side. Ticket situation a few hours before the show c/o WrestleTix:

Available Tickets => 785
Estimated Setup/Capacity => 5,964
Tickets Distributed => 5,179 (87%)


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Supposedly TK also namedropped Okada and Ishii on busted open today


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Ok, lol

someone open an Okada thread with a weird poll

calling @Smark1995 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1458547540668866574


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Ok, lol
> 
> someone open an Okada thread with a weird poll
> 
> ...


Something big is coming. 

Jus don't think its tonight.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Erik. said:


> Something big is coming.
> 
> Jus don't think its tonight.


i mean

contract signing = CHAOS

Is pretty blatant IMO - thats a bigger tease than they had for Punk showing up


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

If Okada challenged the winner then probably Kenny will retain since Okada vs. Kenny is a stadium level match. Maybe Ishii could challenge Hangman instead. He did beat the IMPACT champ Moose recently.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I bet Shinsuke Nakamura will be watching tonight lol being their former leader and all.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

I meannn


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1458550029958799361


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

I had this weird thought

Kenny talks about how Hangman is all alone etc etc, and Adam says he joined a new group - and the dark order comes out all happy

and Adam says ‘uhhh… no guys… sorry - these guys’

and Chaos comes out

and the Dark Order, the Elite and Chaos just kinda awkwardly stare at each other as we close the show


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

GothicBohemian said:


> If you asked
> 
> 
> If asked today who I think people will talk about when discussing the formative years of AEW years from now, I'd say Eddie Kingston. He's not my favourite wrestler on the roster but he is BY FAR the most talented at promos and that's the skill that makes a professional memorable to everyone. Yes, that's me saying he's better than Punk. Better than MJF. Better than everyone else in the business at this moment.
> ...


This is why I don’t get why some posters say “AEW is all about the wrestling”.

The likes of Eddie Kingston proves it isn’t, what makes him so watchable is his character work, his charisma, his storytelling and his intensity.

He isn’t the best wrestler on the roster by a long shot, but he is solid enough in the ring, plus other key attributes when it comes to his promo work, makes him a must watch talent.

Compared to the majority of the AEW roster, Eddie is most definitely one of the most gifted.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Get your pop corn ready everyone. Something big is going down tonight.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Jungle Boy vs. Anthony Bowens added. Seems TK was impressed by Bowens against Danielson. Tonight looks really good from an in-ring perspective.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Tell it like it is (Jul 1, 2019)

I just realized that this is probably Omega's last Dynamite as champion.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

I just realised it starts at 12!! Hallelujah!


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

rich110991 said:


> I just realised it starts at 12!! Hallelujah!


I think that tonight is back at 1am, right?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Welllll well

This is the best timeline


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1458575064488624128


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

ProjectGargano said:


> I think that tonight is back at 1am, right?


Yep -- 1 hour, 33 minutes from now.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

ProjectGargano said:


> I think that tonight is back at 1am, right?


Oh ffs.. I’m knackered 😂


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Welllll well
> 
> This is the best timeline
> 
> ...


OC ain't about that. How will OC work as a stand alone though? When is Trent due back - looking at the recovery time line it could be any time now.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

TK is wild man


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1458579010825474050


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

RiverFenix said:


> OC ain't about that. How will OC work as a stand alone though? When is Trent due back - looking at the recovery time line it could be any time now.


i think all of this is part of his comeback


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> i think all of this is part of his comeback


"But whose side is he on?"-Bobby Heenan


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

Okada aka Skipper is a weird guy so I'm not surprised he loves OC. He's always been friends with Chuck Taylor and Trent.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Well, if Yano is in CHAOS, no reason OC can't be.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Only segment that looks any good or worth watching is the women's tag team match. And yes, that is purely just because I wanna see both Hayter's and Conti's asses.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Kenny vs. Okada IV would sell out a 20,000+ seater in America with the right support. It sold out MSG in minutes without being announced, only expected (and didn't happen in the end).


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Tell it like it is (Jul 1, 2019)

3venflow said:


> Kenny vs. Okada IV would sell out a 20,000+ seater in America with the right support. It sold out MSG in minutes without being announced, only expected (and didn't happen in the end).
> 
> View attachment 111593
> 
> ...


Nah bro. Jay said he's the reason he sold out MSG XD


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I really hope Cody/PAC vs Black/Andrade is booked for Full Gear tonight.


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

So I’m lost. Is Okada actually a safe bet to show up tonight?


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

KingofKings1524 said:


> So I’m lost. Is Okada actually a safe bet to show up tonight?


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

KingofKings1524 said:


> So I’m lost. Is Okada actually a safe bet to show up tonight?


I would say it’s like 40/60


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Alright, let's go, go home show.*


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Okada already namedropped.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Prosper said:


> I would say it’s like 40/60


*Wait, what did I miss? All I heard over the weekend was that he called out Buddy Murphy.

Edit:

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1458579010825474050

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1458487509684572161*


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Why doesn't AEW have a heel commentator? just feels so one sided all of them being faces and not a single person taking up for the heels on commentary. Yeah theres Taz on dark or Rampage but i'm talking about on the main show Dynamite.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

All this over talent busted ass for 3 years to now have Bryan and punk on TV every single week eith ratings not going up.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

The Legit DMD said:


> *Wait, what did I miss? All I heard over the weekend was that he called out Buddy Murphy.*


Tony Shiavone and Tony Khan been dropping hints all day, Okada is supposedly in America and Romero is a part of his stable in NJPW


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Another fake 5 Star match


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Wardlow vs Yuta also added? Very busy show tonight.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

This is already great


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

OC is in Chaos??? The Forbidden Door is opening a little wider!


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Few CHAOS signs and scarves in the crowd. Rocky's bringing it here. He would've been one of my OG AEW signings had he not been so loyal to New Japan.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Danielson is like a fine wine.


----------



## KrysRaw1 (Jun 18, 2019)

Days before a ppv a fucking job guy giving Daniel a run for his money. LOLAEW 😆


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

This is them at their wrestling expert worst


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Get that goof Matt far away from this group of talent here. He brings people down, not up.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## KrysRaw1 (Jun 18, 2019)

And this is why AEW booking is stupid. Giving a jobber from Dark 15 min with their top star lmao.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

KrysRaw1 said:


> Days before a ppv a fucking job guy giving Daniel a run for his money. LOLAEW 😆


Job guy?


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Love the increase in technical wrestling in AEW. All the spotty sprints used to be a bit exhausting, now there are more options on the buffet. This is a quality opener.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

KrysRaw1 said:


> And this is why AEW booking is stupid. Giving a jobber from Dark 15 min with their top star lmao.


You don't know what you are saying


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

The Dork Order better not be anywhere near that contract signing.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Every geek needs to get mainstream TV time. Hopefully this go home show is good.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

good match.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

I’m sorry for Miro, but there’s no way Danielson should ever lose their upcoming match.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Danielson, the Man of 1,000 finishers.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1458604261722439687


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

ProjectGargano said:


> Job guy?





ProjectGargano said:


> You don't know what you are saying


Is "nobody to American wrestling fans" a better description?


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

That was a pretty good opener, loved all the New Japan mentions


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Still have no clue why Inner Circle are a motorcycle club all of a sudden when none of them even ride motorcycles....


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1458605511973253120


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

RapShepard said:


> Is "nobody to American wrestling fans" a better description?


Yes maybe but he isn't a jobber in any means


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Those elbows by that fighter on Jericho were as bad as that Dark Order guys punches way back when.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Awwww you fans didn't get to sing along with the shitty Fozzy song did you? too bad.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Still have no clue why Inner Circle are a motorcycle club all of a sudden when none of them even ride motorcycles....


Jericho wants to feel cool is all


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

ProjectGargano said:


> Yes maybe but he isn't a jobber in any means


Lmao


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Dan Lambert will take a huge bump at Full Gear, I'm calling it. I think ATT may be done after the PPV.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Warns the crowd ahead of time I reserve the right to mark the fuck out on Okada.

Will need full on resuscitation if Tanahasi shows up too.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Let's get to Punk & Eddie and Kenny & Hangman


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

FrankenTodd said:


> Warns the crowd ahead of time I reserve the right to mark the fuck out on Okada.
> 
> Will need full on resuscitation if Tanahasi shows up too.
> 
> ...


What are they showing up for


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

RapShepard said:


> Lmao


So, if Naito or Tanahashi comes to AEW will they be "jobbers" only because americans don't know them?


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Great segment


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Ethan Page has such a douchebag punchable face, he's a perfect heel.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

RapShepard said:


> What are they showing up for


Doubt either but rumor.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

ProjectGargano said:


> So, if Naito or Tanahashi comes to AEW will they be "jobbers" only because americans don't know them?


Difference is folk actually talk about Naito and Tanahashi to the point you'd know them without watching NJPW. Rocky Romero isn't that


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

SAMCRO said:


> Ethan Page has such a douchebag punchable face, he's a perfect heel.


yeahl. not sure he could be ever over as a face and of course same as sky but hey people change


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

RapShepard said:


> Difference is folk actually talk about Naito and Tanahashi to the point you'd know them without watching NJPW. Rocky Romero isn't that


Rocky is the gateway to the big fish. The big names will show up in due time.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Ugh Rebel wrestling


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

TayJay the epitome of hot but can't wrestle.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

SAMCRO said:


> TayJay the epitome of hot but can't wrestle.


Tay is pretty decent


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Ham and Egger said:


> Rocky is the gateway to the big fish. The big names will show up in due time.


When they show up they need a real reason and real story. While they have a lot of crossover they can't keep assuming everybody is a pureoso expert.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Thunder is the next champ. 100%


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Mr316 said:


> Thunder is the next champ. 100%


Hopefully.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Is this a wrestling match or a best booty contest?


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

ProjectGargano said:


> So, if Naito or Tanahashi comes to AEW will they be "jobbers" only because americans don't know them?


Promotions that bring in outside talent have done this since the industry started, it's not about "who" the person is rather it's about the promoter who is paying is going to put their own talent over outside talent. If NJPW agree to Okada or Naito coming then it's going to be to _eventually_ put over a talent of the paying promoter - same would happen if Danielson went to NJPW, eventually he would be losing to put over Gedo's chosen talent.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Hayter got the yams my God


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

AEW ought to do more women's trios matches. Hides weaknesses and gets more women on TV.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Alright_Mate said:


> Is this a wrestling match or a best booty contest?


Bra and panties match and they’d be beating Raw in the ratings


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Mr316 said:


> Thunder is the next champ. 100%


I'd love that, but for some reason they can never seem to use her consistently, she appears for a few weeks at random times and gets a small push then is gone off tv for ages.


----------



## GimmeABreakJess (Jan 30, 2011)

"So, if Naito or Tanahashi comes to AEW will they be "jobbers" only because americans don't know them?"

Nah it's just that the moment might be lost on alot of fans. It'll take a bit for those fans to get to get familiar with those guys (myself included).


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

As last week showed, Hayter’s booty = ratings.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Tony took all the women with the nicest asses on the female roster and put them in one match. Thank you, Tony. 🙏🏾


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Hayter's ass is 10/10


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

I hate to say this but Hayter is just terrible.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Ham and Egger said:


> Tony took all the women with the nicest asses on the female roster and put them in one match. Thank you, Tony. 🙏🏾


man of the people


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Mr316 said:


> I hate to say this but Hayter is just terrible.


But that ass tho


----------



## H4L (Dec 22, 2009)

So…much…ass…


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Mr316 said:


> I hate to say this but Hayter is just terrible.


You're being a Hayter


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

And thats why Kris Statlander never talks ladies and gentlemen. What a terrible wooden promo, made Jungle Boy look like The Rock on the mic by comparison.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Tay Conti looked great


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

down dogs down


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

SAMCRO said:


> And thats why Kris Statlander never talks ladies and gentlemen. What a terrible wooden promo, made Jungle Boy look like The Rock on the mic by comparison.


Give her a break. She’s from another galaxy god damn it.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

Tony doing his best WWE booking tonight, everyone looking strong tonight is losing on Saturday.


----------



## sara sad (Jan 30, 2017)

Tay Conti has improved a lot since her NXT days that's for sure.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Hitting it from the back with Jamie Hayter must be heavenly


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1458548893193474061


----------



## CovidFan (Aug 19, 2020)

The women are so damn awful in the ring. Plz scrap the division.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


This just in: Based Boomer Has No Chill, Schools Ungrateful Millennials. More at 11.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

CovidFan said:


> The women are so damn awful in the ring. Plz scrap the division.


Its cause Tony Khan hires based on hotness and ass size rather than talent.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

You know run ins are coming later because Christian and Luchasaurus are nowhere to be found.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## sara sad (Jan 30, 2017)

Rosa will probably be the next champion.

She's consistently over.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Platinum Max don’t miss…ever


----------



## epfou1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Caster is great


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

CovidFan said:


> The women are so damn awful in the ring. Plz scrap the division.












Anna Jay is a tasty treat that can't be beat and Jamie Hayter is a saucy tart that's very easy on the eyes. They alone are enough to keep the division going.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Lmao Castor roasted Jungle Boy.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

CovidFan said:


> The women are so damn awful in the ring. Plz scrap the division.


Then we wouldn’t get six top tier booty’s in the same ring together.

You deserve a ban for such a ridiculous unthoughtful comment.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

The acclaimed should be the ones getting sky’s and pages air time.

Better in every way possible


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Bowens has definitely added muscle, he looks buff.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Wrestling Forum's terrible judge of ass continues


----------



## sara sad (Jan 30, 2017)

Does Max Caster even wrestle?

I don't think i've seen a single match from him.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

NXT Only said:


> Hayter got the yams my God


Damn straight. <3


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

I'm guessing hour 2 is going to be a sprint, because outside of "AEW is always awesome" crowd this has been a meh ass episode.


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

Bowens selling Jungle Boy like he's the Hulkster.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Bowens is David Otunga’s evil twin


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Alright_Mate said:


> Then we wouldn’t get six top tier booty’s in the same ring together.
> 
> You deserve a ban for such a ridiculous unthoughtful comment.


Then put them in bra and panties matches and bikini contests, leave the wrestling to the ones who can actually wrestle. I mean there is a thing called porn, and in that you get to see thousands of hot women fully nude fucking, i never got the appeal of hot women wrestlers who can't wrestle just wrestling, sure they're hot but what they're doing is terrible and they're not naked so its not enough to make me overlook their terrible wrestling.

At least in the Attitude Era and Ruthless Aggression era they used the hot women who couldn't wrestle the way they should be used in bra and panties matches and bikini contests.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

RapShepard said:


> Wrestling Forum's terrible judge of ass continues


In my defense, I'm a tit dude, so I'm still learning the ways of the donk.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

sara sad said:


> Does Max Caster even wrestle?
> 
> I don't think i've seen a single match from him.


He does but he's very basic. Bowens is the better of the two in-ring, Caster has all the charisma.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

NXT Only said:


> Bowens is David Otunga’s evil twin


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> In my defense, I'm a tit dude, so I'm still learning the ways of the donk.


Titty man as well, these asses are meh everyday asses


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

There will not be Punk/Eddie tonight?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Whoanma said:


>


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

ProjectGargano said:


> There will not be Punk/Eddie tonight?


Which would be extremely dumb because they can convince some fans to order the PPV.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

These two working well together.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Jungle Boy sporting a small stash. I wonder if chest hair is next?


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Mr316 said:


> Which would be extremely dumb because they can convince some fans to order the PPV.


They have still 3 matches and the contract signing ...


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Jungle Boy's Full Gear entrance leaked


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

ProjectGargano said:


> There will not be Punk/Eddie tonight?


They're so dumb in this company some times, one of the best promos of the year and they put it on the B show on a Friday at 10, and then on the main show at the peak wrestling hour they don't show a second of it nor the guys involved in it right before the ppv....


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Re: Punk vs Eddie, not much they can add to the Rampage segment. They need to run the Eddie vignette from Road to.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

RapShepard said:


> Titty man as well, these asses are meh everyday asses


In that case, I'll continue studying the donk until I'm much better versed on them.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Why is this old broken down Bobby Fish being pushed as this bad ass assassin? i don't get it.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

F off Fish.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Cole has paid off Bobby to take out JB.


----------



## Cube2 (Oct 5, 2019)

SAME OLD SHIT


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Why is this old broken down Bobby Fish being pushed as this bad ass assassin? i don't get it.





Whoanma said:


> F off Fish.


Cronyism pays


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Fish tryna work his way into the Elite?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Wrestling companies are backwards 

Adam Cole gets a conchairto on Dynamite wrestles no problem on Rampage 2 days later

Jungle Boy gets a few knees on Dynamite, oh no how will he do at Full Gear


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

That promo package alone tells you Page is winning the title, talking about how many times he's failed and what a loser he's been.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

NXT Only said:


> Fish tryna work his way into the Elite?


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

BAY BAY[emoji1316][emoji1316][emoji1316]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

There are amusement park rides these guys aren't eligible to ride, for safety precautions.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Matt Jackson trying so hard to look like 90's heel Triple H









Except Triple Looked like a grown man and Matt looks like a douchey teenager playing dress up trying to cosplay a bad ass.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

SAMCRO said:


> Why is this old broken down Bobby Fish being pushed as this bad ass assassin? i don't get it.


I honestly think they're trying to lure O'Reilly away in order to reform reDRagon.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

That segment accomplished a lot, explains Fish attacking JB


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

More NXT to AEW continuity than NXT to WWE main roster.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

JB will fight again on Rampage? Jeeez


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

SAMCRO said:


> Matt Jackson trying so hard to look like 90's heel Triple H
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He even said super clique. Such un original nerds


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

The Elite and Undisputed Era really are a large group of bland looking white guys


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Thank god they're showing the Eddie and Punk promo, although we don't need the commentators in this talking about them, jsut show the promo.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

3venflow said:


> More NXT to AEW continuity than NXT to WWE main roster.


Wouldn't shock me to see Kross and Scarlett too.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Yuta opening the 2nd hour with Wardlow…now that’s phenomenal planning…


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

More fucking OC? Seriously?


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

This match feels like it'll lead to something. Wardlow doesn't usually wrestle on Dynamite unless as part of an angle.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

shandcraig said:


> He even said super clique. Such un original nerds


They're so fucking terrible, they don't even come off as actual wrestlers but more so fanboys playing around with their buddies emulating their favorite wrestlers.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

The Fish and Cole thing was pretty interesting.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I hope they start giving Wardlow more single wins, he’s been kind of underutilized.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

They've plugged Chaos like Michael Cole used to plug the WWE Network is $9.99


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Wardlow kicking ass.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Wardlow doing the Sid Vicious squash match here.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

turn the ugly fucking crowd lights off. green ass crowd.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Wardlow is not afraid to give the people what they want!


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Chan Hung said:


> More fucking OC? Seriously?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Wardlow would be bigger star in WWE.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

There we go just a bad ass fucking up a jobber and fans are loving it. Thats why Goldberg worked so well, he didn't need to wrestle 20 minute matches he just needed to fuck people up in short fashion, not every match needs to be a 15 minute competitive match. Fans enjoy watching a guy fuck someone up in quick fashion.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Prosper said:


> I hope they start giving Wardlow more single wins, he’s been kind of underutilized.


Kind of


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Why the jobber family? Noooooooo


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

So…go home show and…no Punk? no Eddie? no MJF? no Darby? Are you kidding me?


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Wardlow will turn on MJF on the PPV, right?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

OC vs Matt is still going lol


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Wardlow is still as beastly as ever. Still wish he kept the F-5 as a finisher, especially compared to whatever the hell that knee strike silliness was.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Mr316 said:


> So…go home show and…no Punk? no Eddie? no MJF? no Darby? Are you kidding me?


Seems like the go home show was last week


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


>


It’s closer to this:


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Er,,if you are trying to sell an injured neck, don't move about so much lol.


----------



## Boxingfan (Jan 14, 2021)

Wardlow looking like a monster, can’t wait till he turns on MJF


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Wardlow is still as beastly as ever. Still wish he kept the F-5 as a finisher, especially compared to whatever the hell that knee strike silliness was.


Yeah the spinning tossing F5 looked awesome, no idea why he started using a knee strike as his finisher.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

ProjectGargano said:


> Seems like the go home show was last week


sure looks like it because tonight absolutely sucks.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Hardy and OC still feuding?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Matt Hardy is the worst signing AEW has made by far.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

This Matt vs OC thing is torture at this point


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I feel like Best Friends and Hardy Family Office have been feuding for like 2 years


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

NOW this is great! Give me more!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So two guys going at it backstage and you have 15 guys trying to stop it, but when someone gets jumped in the ring no one in the back gives a single fuck and lets it happen.... Christian bashed Adam Coles head between two chairs and no one came out to stop it, but two guys yelling at each other backstage and 15 guys are trying to stop it.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

That was a sick, yet nicely done chair spot. Haven't watched Dark or Elevation, but has Jack Evans returned yet since his haircut? I'm legit curious on where he goes from here in regard to the Cassidy / HFO feud.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Double juice in Punk vs Eddie this weekend.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

This will be good


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Lio Rush shorter than a ducking Dante Martin


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Keep LIO as a manager. He's a good little dipshit on the side.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Lio is a published artist and good rapper, but they're not using his theme. 🙄


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

I dont expect much to happen from Rush.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Clearly Tony Khan is just too nice to tell Matt Hardy to fuck off so he’s just having him attack OC from time to time.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


>


Kirbo The Pink Demon is All Elite? That can mean only one thing:


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Here is WHERE the RATINGS DIP.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Straight up, this is Dark youtube stuff.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Lee Moriarty is so funky on the mat.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Dante is a great wrestler, but my god he just has zero personality, zero facial expressions, zero charisma, theres just nothing to him outside of being able to do flips and dives.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Think AEW took the chance that the broken gimmick would work with Hardy. With no fans however, it bombed. It was good for Impact, but AEW were still finding their feet and experimenting.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Sydal is being low-key great in AEW


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

This match woke me THE FUCK UP!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Very nice sequence between Dante and Lee, and I say that as someone who thinks Dante looks like a Muppet who became a real boy a la Pinocchio.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

SAMCRO said:


> Matt Jackson trying so hard to look like 90's heel Triple H
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jackson could neva. Triple H for life


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

SAMCRO said:


> Dante is a great wrestler, but my god he just has zero personality, zero facial expressions, zero charisma, theres just nothing to him outside of being able to do flips and dives.


Sadly bland as fuck. He isn't horrible but is very bland. This entire match is a channel changer. I'll be back when it's over.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Moriarty has potential. Sort of a modern take on mat wrestling


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Think AEW took the chance that the broken gimmick would work with Hardy. With no fans however, it bombed. It was good for Impact, but AEW were still finding their feet and experimenting.


He's finished IMO. He could be a decent manager but too much spotlight is on him and none of his guys have gotten any more over than before. His last hopes are one final Hardys run or a second attempt at Broken Matt with fans this time. Tony Khan didn't like the teleporting stuff though.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

PWG on Wednesday’s nights!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Geeee said:


> Lio Rush shorter than a ducking Dante Martin


It do be like that sometimes, dawg.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Contract signing going in the main event slot?


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Lio 😍


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

SAMCRO said:


> Dante is a great wrestler, but my god he just has zero personality, zero facial expressions, zero charisma, theres just nothing to him outside of being able to do flips and dives.


Did you know that he made history as the first black man to be a vanilla midget?


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

This crowd is lame


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Idk what it is, but they aren't good at doing go home shows


----------



## KrysRaw1 (Jun 18, 2019)

Why is that weasle Lol wrestling like a face?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Am I tripping, or is Lio's gear inspired by the White P0wer Ranger? :0

If so, he's not just the Man of the Hour, but a man of culture as well.


----------



## KrysRaw1 (Jun 18, 2019)

shandcraig said:


> This crowd is lame


They cheer anything


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

shandcraig said:


> This crowd is lame


Why?


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

I like Dante but he looks like he constantly needs to take a dump.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

KrysRaw1 said:


> They cheer anything


Maybe they liked the match, like me


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Goddamn, what a match. These guys need to be Dynamite main stays.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Did you know that he made history as the first black man to be a vanilla midget?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

KrysRaw1 said:


> Why is that weasle Lol wrestling like a face?


Do you expect consistency with AEW?


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Flippy shit ain’t usually my style, but I’d love to see Lio Rush vs Fenix in a AEW ring.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

KrysRaw1 said:


> They cheer anything


That's what happens when the products not compelling


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

The ppv is this week? It cant be right with this kind of show


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

ProjectGargano said:


> Maybe they liked the match, like me


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

shandcraig said:


> That's what happens when the products not compelling


They are cheering because the product is not compelling? Lmao


----------



## Diamonds And Guns (Jul 17, 2021)

Chan Hung said:


> Wardlow would be bigger star in WWE.


No he wouldn't. Vince doesn't care about anybody not named Reigns, Lesnar or Goldberg.


RapShepard said:


> Titty man as well, these asses are meh everyday asses


You call AEW woman "average", but I bet you think manly faced Becky Lynch is "hot". You McMahon-bot.


----------



## KrysRaw1 (Jun 18, 2019)

shandcraig said:


> That's what happens when the products not compelling


It's embarrassing. They have great talent but sideline them for the worst you could put on TV. Way too much geeky jobbers. Just do only top stars.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Tully!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

Oh shit we've still got Dax v Pac.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Dax trolling little kids. Heel life.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Tully.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Ok FTR i know you love making Jim Cornette happy but ffs using the Midnight Express theme music doesn't work at all, it sounds dated as hell and doesn't fit at all.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


>


No buttons for the sidewalk slam, corner back elbows and the Big Sexy hair flip?


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Diamonds And Guns said:


> You call AEW woman "average", but I bet you think manly faced Becky Lynch is "hot". You McMahon-bot.


Becky is another average looking one rejoiner. Frankly you wrestling fans just overrate broads because they're on TV.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Dax doing a Bully Ray with that kid


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Hope this gets time. These two rule.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

you watch a show like tonight…you know cocaine Tony has completely given up on casuals.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

SAMCRO said:


> Ok FTR i know you love making Jim Cornette happy but ffs using the Midnight Express theme music doesn't work at all, it sounds dated as hell and doesn't fit at all.


It's weird but I feel like it's fitting. Feeling lately these guys are getting some personally and less dry. But before I would have agreed with you


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

ProjectGargano said:


> They are cheering because the product is not compelling? Lmao


They're cheering cause its not WWE, and AEW is supposed to be the cooler wrestling show so they cheer everything they give them.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

The wrestling has been 🤌 tonight.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Mr316 said:


> you watch a show like tonight…you know cocaine Tony has completely given up on casuals.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

SAMCRO said:


> They're cheering cause its not WWE, and AEW is supposed to be the cooler wrestling show so they cheer everything they give them.


Yes, they bought tickets for the show because "AEW is suppose to be cooler" too and they are paid by TK to cheer


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

What caused the blood? I missed it.


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

Did anyone understand the Miro promo?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

ProjectGargano said:


> Yes, they bought tickets for the show because "AEW is suppose to be cooler" too


I'm not saying the show is terrible, i love parts of it and some of the talent, but these fans cheer for literally everything. Even when the show is meh and not real good they stay hot all night going nuts for everything.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Harwood yellng "FUCK!" after that right hand, lol

See you on BotchaMania, fella.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Mr316 said:


> you watch a show like tonight…you know cocaine Tony has completely given up on casuals.


Good. Keep your core base happy, it's a sustainable approach and they'll be getting an improved TV deal with what they're doing. Instead of screwjobs and making fans turn and watch the big screen, they're giving the paying fans a wrestling show and still doing some PPV build. This is your alternative instead of cloning the WWE go-home style. This match will end with either MJF/Darby or a set up to a new PPV match with Cody, PAC, Malakai and Andrade. And you'll get your world title build next.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


i want all three of them on Dynamite weekly. Good looking trio. I see potential.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

SAMCRO said:


> I'm not saying the show is terrible, i love parts of it and some of the talent, but these fans cheer for literally everything.


And the fact that the crowd is cheering annoys you?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

scshaastin said:


> Did anyone understand the Miro promo?


It was basically this:










And to be honest, I'm more than happy to join his Crusade. 🙏


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Mr316 said:


> i want all three of them on Dynamite weekly. Good looking trio. I see potential.


Move over Green Shirt guy!


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

PAC is so good.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Man, Liger would be proud of that avalanche brainbuster.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Holy fucking hell, that brainbuster could have fucking paralyzed his ass.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

ProjectGargano said:


> And the fact that the crowd is cheering annoys you?


When they cheer for shit thats clearly not good yeah it is a little annoying cause they're clearly only cheering cause its not WWE, and its kind of pathetic. If the same matches took place in WWE with the same exact booking these same fans would be sitting on their hands barely making noise. But if its in AEW "THIS IS WRESTLING!".


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

SAMCRO said:


> When they cheer for shit thats clearly not good yeah it is a little annoying cause they're clearly only cheering cause its not WWE, and its kind of pathetic. If the same matches took place in WWE with the same exact booking these same fans woudl be sitting on their hands barely making noise.


All of Twitter was cheering that match too


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

One hell of a match


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

'Daniel Bryan' JR botches more than any wrestler in AEW.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Holy shit that slingshot from the top rope to the mat was pretty intense.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Great sequence.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

This match hadn't the right to be this good


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

You'd think Dax and Pac was wrestling for a world title with the match they're pulling off here. Lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Dax and Cash are very good. They are slowly getting better with the mic and as a character finally.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Has there been one match tonight where there wasn't an assault after it was over?


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Aubrey botched it


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Harwood tapped out quick as fuck


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

[I'm starting to like FTR for some reason


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

El Ídolo!!


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

SUPERMAN CODY


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

I thought my tv went out at first 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Pac, Andrade, FTR, Cody, and Black just a bunch of randomness


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Look at Cody coming in with multiple babyfaces to shield himself from the boos, smart Cody real smart....


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Oh for fucks sake Cody trying to ruin it


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Ya this crowds terrible, Cheer for lights out not even knowing what's happening


----------



## Boxingfan (Jan 14, 2021)

why is Cody’s dumbass running through the crowd?


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Ugh… Cory…


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

SAMCRO said:


> Look at Cody coming in with multiple babyfaces to shield himself from the boos, smart Cody real smart....



It's interesting that since this Haye started he keeps coming out in black


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Boxingfan said:


> why is Cody’s dumbass running through the crowd?



So he can get the moment as always


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

PAC/Cody vs Malakai/Andrade would be the icing on the cake of a potential all-timer PPV.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Whoanma said:


> Ugh… Cory…


Lol so calling him Cory for now on


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

This Rampage will have an all time low viewership


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Crowd is cheering right now and there's nothing happening.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

ProjectGargano said:


> This Rampage will have an all time low viewership


Dunno, OC vs Jack Evans did a good number in the main event death slot.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

will they add Cody/PAC vs Andrade/Black for Full Gear?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

ProjectGargano said:


> This Rampage will have an all time low viewership


Totally agree. I was kind of shocked that NXT 2.0 as awful as that is, still kicking Rampage's ass


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

shandcraig said:


> Crowd is cheering right now and there's nothing happening.


When the product is good, the crowd is always excited


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

shandcraig said:


> Crowd is cheering right now and there's nothing happening.


Like the old NXT crowd they want to be the old ECW crowd bad. But it beats sitting on hands


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Full gear should be great


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

DAT card. Holy shit.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Unless I fell asleep and missed it, Darby and MJF should have been on tonight 

It’s a go home for crying out loud 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Dork Order leaving the building? There is a GOD


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Yep Hangman needs to be solo as face


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Did they kick all the geeks out of the building? If only it was permanent.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Let’s fuckin go!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

The last PPV was one of the best of the modern era. Full Gear has the potential to surpass it although won't be able to match the sheer number of surprises (Danielson, Cole, Suzuki, Ruby).


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Where is Don the Con?


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

They added it hell yeah, Full Gear is gonna be incredible


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

FIRST TIME Tony has said more than 1 sentence before someone taking the mic.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Jesus they’re cutting it close on time


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Prop that damn belt up, Tony!


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

"These wonderful fans" 

Inner thoughts


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Tony's hands lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

DON THE CON!!


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Nice close up


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Money all day


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Callis is back.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Great ending. Ready for Full Gear!


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Boxingfan (Jan 14, 2021)

DON CALLIS IS AMAZING!


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Well they did a promo


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Amazing ending. I'm ready for Full Gear!!!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Show was pretty weak but the main event and the ending was good.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Kenny vs Hangman needed that personal and mature segment leading in after the Halloween cosplay. I still think these two will reunite one day. Kenny will be deposed by Cole or Cody and Hangman will pick him up cause he's that type of guy.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

3venflow said:


> Kenny vs Hangman needed that personal and mature segment leading in after the Halloween cosplay. I still think these two will reunite one day. Kenny will be deposed by Cole or Cody and *Hangman will pick him up cause he's that type of guy.*


Yeah, Hangman will be the one to give Ibushi a call and they'll go find Kenny and bring him back after a string of bad losses and The Elite booting him out, long term booking ftw.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>











Savage. Simply Savage.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tell it like it is (Jul 1, 2019)

So Callis has been hiding in his basement for six weeks


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Boxingfan said:


> why is Cody’s dumbass running through the crowd?


Because he’s a piece of shit who is now trying to act like a man of the people and stealing Mox’s entrance.


----------



## Joe Gill (Jun 29, 2019)

Fuck Cody, there was no reason whatsoever for him to come through the crowd. He really is the biggest dipshit in wrestling. Hope the fans boo the fuck out of him at full gear. If he keeps this up he will become the most hated man in pro wrestling history. Fuck him. He is 10 times worse than HHH. 

What a terrible show. Nothing memorable at all. How does the segment involving the main event 2 years in the making get less than 10 minutes? Adam Page is not a draw. Only the hardcore AEW fans give a crap about the storyline that went nowhere for 6 months. The fact that Full Gear isnt sold out yet is all you need to know. If that was Omega vs Bryan 2 it would have sold out. Same with Punk vs Bryan or Punk vs Omega.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

I thought the show was solid generally speaking, but for a go home show? It was weak.


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

Solid show. I’m ready for Full Gear. Take my money.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


I have a fun fact for my fellow AEW fans (AND Indy NXT fans).

That GIF is a cool reminder of how Tommaso Ciampa signed the contract with his own blood after he put Adam Cole through a table on NXT in early 2020.

Coincidentally enough, the opponents of the guys who bled in these respective instances are *BOTH* in the Elite atm.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Joe Gill said:


> Fuck Cody, there was no reason whatsoever for him to come through the crowd. He really is the biggest dipshit in wrestling. Hope the fans boo the fuck out of him at full gear. If he keeps this up he will become the most hated man in pro wrestling history. Fuck him. He is 10 times worse than HHH.
> 
> What a terrible show. Nothing memorable at all. How does the segment involving the main event 2 years in the making get less than 10 minutes? Adam Page is not a draw. Only the hardcore AEW fans give a crap about the storyline that went nowhere for 6 months. The fact that Full Gear isnt sold out yet is all you need to know. If that was Omega vs Bryan 2 it would have sold out. Same with Punk vs Bryan or Punk vs Omega.


Nah, Cody Rhodes is awesome, and he thankfully won't go anywhere


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Tell it like it is said:


> So Callis has been hiding in his basement for six weeks


Maybe he's been working that camera incognito for six weeks


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

anyone think dork order leaving the building is foreshadowing a storyline with elite getting rid of them ? lol one can dream. Not like elite is much better.


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

sounds like a great go home show - cant wait to kick off the work boots and watch it tonight


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

after rewatching the backstage segment with Eddie and CM wtf is wrong with Tony. So tired of this we are all one happy family bullshit. It was still good because of how those 2 acted but having such random un related people holding you back is stupid. Why is ruby there, this person is getting to much tv time. They bros now ? and other randoms. The 2 guys saved it though, they did good. LIke someone else mentioned Eddies run was funny.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Decided to watch the show in full for the first time in over a month and I have to say it was fairly average at best, it had its moments but it was a pretty mediocre show as a whole in my opinion. 

Bryan vs Romero: Fine match, nothing special as a whole though. 5/10

Women's Trios Match: Ass and titties, that's all I have to say. 10/10

Jungle Boy vs Bowens: Caster's rap was pretty funny, the match was pretty boring though, also more Bobby Fish on TV is always a bad thing. 5.5/10

Wardlow vs Yuta: Skipped this match, did not care. No rating

Punk/Kingston brawl: Meh, wasn't the worst. 4/10

Martin/Rush vs Moriarty and Sydal: Skipped this match too, don't care about any of them. 

Hardwood vs PAC: Solid match, don't care for any of this Cody, Andrade and Black involvement though. 6/10

Page/Omega promo: Was a fine way to end the show but again I hate Omega so you'll never see me praise one of his segments, Page was good though. 6.5/10

Again like I said, pretty meh show and not the best go home show they could have done.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

I think Tony is deliberately underpromising and overdelivering on PPVs because of the reaction to the March PPV. It's exactly what everyone said they wanted from AEW at the time, and now he's delivering.


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

Boring ass show, match after match after match and I've skipped all of them. Bryan is getting the CM Punk random matches booking, their 2 biggest signings have no momentum now, excellent job. Wrestling was on fire 2 months ago but now we're back to square 1.


----------



## TuNePeuxPas OK (Jan 7, 2017)

Chan Hung said:


> Hayter's ass is 10/10


10,5/10


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Martin/Rush vs Moriarty and Sydal: Skipped this match too, don't care about any of them.


I'm not usually a match guy, but this match was awesome and included an organic character turn mid-match based purely because of the in-ring work, which rarely happens.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Also congrats to Jungle Boy on finally hitting puberty, starting to get some bum fluff on his chin.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

arch.unleash said:


> Boring ass show, match after match after match and I've skipped all of them.


If you skipped every match then how do you know if it's a boring show? That's like saying you skipped every episode of Squid games but thought it was boring. Doesn't make sense.

I'd recommend the Dante Martin match if you only decided to watch one match - if that match doesn't do it for you then fair enough. The show did lack in promo time though, and that's usually my favourite part of wrestling too.


----------



## TuNePeuxPas OK (Jan 7, 2017)

Ham and Egger said:


> Tony took all the women with the nicest asses on the female roster and put them in one match. Thank you, Tony. 🙏🏾


Not all, Jade Cargill and Ashley Damboise (I kinda consider her a AEW talent) are not there.


----------



## Joe Gill (Jun 29, 2019)

shandcraig said:


> after rewatching the backstage segment with Eddie and CM wtf is wrong with Tony. So tired of this we are all one happy family bullshit. It was still good because of how those 2 acted but having such random un related people holding you back is stupid. Why is ruby there, this person is getting to much tv time. They bros now ? and other randoms. The 2 guys saved it though, they did good. LIke someone else mentioned Eddies run was funny.


TK is too nice of a guy at the detriment of the product. Basically he wants just about every wrestler to get an opportunity to be on dynamite in some form or fashion. Hence why so many random people involved...its his idea of getting his bloated roster tv time. Its why so many segments are overbooked custerfucks... simply as a way for TK to give wrestlers something to do. We the fans pay the price because we have to watch these contrived and forced storylines. Its one of the most annoying things about AEW. TK needs to grow a pair of balls and either start firing dead weight or at least stop forcing them on dynamite. Leave the trash for the internet shows where the AEW marks can jerk off over some mediocre trash talent.


----------



## Joe Gill (Jun 29, 2019)

IronMan8 said:


> If you skipped every match then how do you know if it's a boring show? That's like saying you skipped every episode of Squid games but thought it was boring. Doesn't make sense.
> 
> I'd recommend the Dante Martin match if you only decided to watch one match - if that match doesn't do it for you then fair enough. The show did lack in promo time though, and that's usually my favourite part of wrestling too.


with only 4 ppvs a year you would think the dynamite before the big show would be packed with promos....but nope....gotta get some pointless wardlow match in instead. TK doesnt know what the fuck hes doing. He needs an intervention.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

That was a good episode of Dynamite. A lot of great matches. That says, there were some long matches and segments which could have been cut in favor of a hype reel.

But, I loved the fast patched tag match followed by the slowerb paced slug fest.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Lio Rush is a LOT better than what i thought he would be

and Lee Moriarty is gonna have an amazing career - new school technical

go home segments were mostly video packages / understandable since most all has been said and done

pac / dax and contract signing was great too

enjoyable show

i’m ready for hardy to take a hike though


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Also congrats to Jungle Boy on finally hitting puberty, starting to get some bum fluff on his chin.


He's going to evolve into Griff Garrison one day.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Decided to watch the show in full for the first time in over a month and I have to say it was fairly average at best, it had its moments but it was a pretty mediocre show as a whole in my opinion.
> 
> Bryan vs Romero: Fine match, nothing special as a whole though. 5/10
> 
> ...


Dude, that match was kinda awesome, and Lio Rush was very impressive with his performance there


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

TuNePeuxPas OK said:


> Not all, Jade Cargill and Ashley Damboise (I kinda consider her a AEW talent) are not there.


Don't forget Kris Statlander too! 

Seriously, AEW is kinda stacked with thick women who have hot asses 😂


----------



## Matthew Castillo (Jun 9, 2018)

shandcraig said:


> after rewatching the backstage segment with Eddie and CM wtf is wrong with Tony. So tired of this we are all one happy family bullshit. It was still good because of how those 2 acted but having such random un related people holding you back is stupid. Why is ruby there, this person is getting to much tv time. They bros now ? and other randoms. The 2 guys saved it though, they did good. LIke someone else mentioned Eddies run was funny.


Pretty much everyone holding back Eddie, including Ruby, has a history at Chikara.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Largely uneventful show. Only gonna comment on the stuff I actually enjoyed 

Knowing how good rocky is I was excited for this match. It was your standard TV match but I love that Bryan matches have that 1000 ways to beat you hook

The tag match was great. Lee Moriarty has a charm about him. Finish was kinda flat though. 

Dax is one hell of a worker. He definitely needs to be a producer post retirement or a trainer.

Didn't watch the contract signing as they are so fucking predictable and I just want to conclude the arc already


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Hangman bringing Ibushi up was cold blooded.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Lio/Dante vs Lee/Sydal was the Motn easily. Absolutely loved it. 

Black needs to run solo after this tag match. Him running out with/for Andrade is kind of taking away from his aura. Not a fan of his booking lately. 

Eddie/Punk parking lot scuffle was really well done. I like how it was like we caught stuff in the middle and not choreographed wrasslin angle. Really added to an already good feud. 

Romero vs Bryan was Ok. I think Bryan needs to stop having so many matches. I was under the impression he would wrestle less matches in AEW. Just saying this for the sake of his health. Bryan matches are always a treat. 

Jungleboy match was good. He looked really pissed at Castor for that line about leaving bus gf with 7 guys. 

Hangman/Omega promo was solid. Omega basically confirmed Hangman's assessment of him in the end. Liked the return of Don Callis. 

MJF vs Darby didn't really need more so I'm okay with a video package. 

Good go home show for FG. I'm excited for Title match, Punk/Eddie and Bryan/Miro. Also looking forward to Elite vs Christian and JE.


----------



## Tell it like it is (Jul 1, 2019)

Holy shit! Ibushi liked the tweet


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

Incredibly boring show, which has become par for the course with go-home shows.


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

Boxingfan said:


> why is Cody’s dumbass running through the crowd?


The one theory I heard about this that I don't actually mind is that seeing as Cody's entrance doesn't involve either the babyface or heel tunnels it's done to keep him looking grey. His wife comes down the heel tunnel whilst Arn comes down the babyface tunnel, we don't know where Cody stands. This match being added so late makes me feel there's something else coming here, if Windham Rotunda/someone is making their debut I would expect it during this match.


----------



## Swan-San (May 25, 2019)

Boring..no storylines just wrestling and very short segments for storylines, too many non-stars on the show.. awful


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Prosper said:


> Jamie Hayter looked great












Thanks, brother. I appreciate you. I noticed you got a bit personal in the match though.


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

Whoanma said:


> Ugh… Cory…


Getting strong Warren Beatty vibes off this gif for some reason.


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

As I was hoping, a quality programme leading into the ppv.

How good is wardlow - please be the start of a huge push

Commentary on point too

awesome crowd

thumbs up


----------



## CM Dunk05 (Apr 12, 2016)

Highlight of the show for me was easily Eddie Kingston running in the car park to try and get to punk.
it absolutely cracked me up.



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1458623654707744773


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

Very good go home show of Dynamite.


A better than anticipated contract signing.
Im a lot more invested in the storyline concerning Lio Rush after that tag match.
Wardlow. Holy shit. Batista vibes from that performance. Please make that powerbomb a protected finisher.
Having a video package for Punk and Kingston to show people what goes on an episode of Rampage was the right call.
Cody coming through the crowd. What a man of the people. Glad they've moved away from the Cody Island thing.
Bryan Danielson defeating people with different submissions makes a good in-ring story to showcase how dangerous his versatility is.
For a green wrestler Anna Jay could be the one to emerge at some point in the next couple of years. She's clearly developed as both a wrestler and an entertainer of the last 18 months.
Nice use of Bobby Fish.


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

CM Dunk05 said:


> Highlight of the show for me was easily Eddie Kingston running in the car park to try and get to punk.
> it absolutely cracked me up.


I'm just glad Ruby "Head of the Table" Soho was there to hold Eddie back, someone could have been seriously hurt.


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

The show was really weak with full of random matches with no meaning, im sorry. The idea of the go-home show is to hype you up for the PPV. Even the contract signing was weak promo wise, I expected more.


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

Caster dissing Jungle Boy about Anna was hilarious.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

CM Dunk05 said:


> Highlight of the show for me was easily Eddie Kingston running in the car park to try and get to punk.
> it absolutely cracked me up.
> 
> 
> ...


Some proper Benny Hill shit right there. Classic.


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

Not a good show for the go-home Dynamite before the PPV. Didn’t build any additional steam heading into the PPV. Ice cold Bryan Danielson match to start. Inner Circle segment was actually okay — gave ATT some heat leading into the PPV.

I tuned out during the the trios women’s match. I just couldn’t watch that. Tuned back in and JB was having a cold match vs Bowens and I just wasn’t into it. Not that there’s anything wrong with either guy, but I was hoping for a more interesting show leading into the PPV. I stopped watching there, but it doesn’t look like I missed much of anything. Wardlow vs Yuta? OC vs Hardy? Meh.

Still looking forward to the PPV, but they didn’t bring it with this one.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Joe Gill said:


> What a terrible show. Nothing memorable at all. How does the segment involving the main event 2 years in the making get less than 10 minutes? Adam Page is not a draw. Only the hardcore AEW fans give a crap about the storyline that went nowhere for 6 months. The fact that Full Gear isnt sold out yet is all you need to know. If that was Omega vs Bryan 2 it would have sold out. Same with Punk vs Bryan or Punk vs Omega.


The AEW World Title hasn’t been given storyline prominence since Jericho. I’ve given up on it ever meaning anything.


----------



## TheFiend666 (Oct 5, 2019)

IDK what it is but AEW bores me now. They had so much momentum after the last PPV and signing but now it's just been boring storylines and things thrown together. Hopefully it picks up after Full Gear.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

TheFiend666 said:


> IDK what it is but AEW bores me now. They had so much momentum after the last PPV and signing but now it's just been boring storylines and things thrown together. Hopefully it picks up after Full Gear.


Hangman leaving done a number on momentum, and instead of scrapping it for what was hot (Daniel Bryan and Omega), they went back to Hangman. Simple as that.

Sure, the fans want him to beat Omega, but the story no longer called for it. So, everything feels totally unorganic now.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

A night of good wrestling, but this is not the type of show they should have put on for their go-home episode. Sadly, I have come to expect poor go-home shows from this company.

1. Bryan vs. Rocky was a good match to warm him up for Full Gear and gets him in his NJPW swing that he wanted. Not much more to say. They were selling the story that Miro is much better rested so I wonder how that plays into the match on Saturday.

2. I loved this. Inner Circle promo turned into an ambush with a ton of heat. Excellent. That's how you do a go-home show.

3. Women's trios match was OK, not great. They just wanted to give Conti a win before Full Gear, but it was a poor story with Britt acting "scared" being generic stuff. Couldn't they have just done a promo or something? Conti is obviously another filler challenger but they can at least act like she isn't. This isn't WWE with a PPV every month.

4. Sorry but Jungle Boy's match was just a poor buildup to Full Gear with some inside humor in the Bobby Fish ambush. They're trying to stack the deck against him but it's getting harder for me to care what happens next. They should have saved him vs. Cole 1 on 1 for Full Gear instead of giving it away on Dynamite weeks ago. They should have instead done the trios match on Dynamite. Why can't Tony see these simple things?

5. Loved this. Wardlow just killing this geek and getting the crowd into it. The turn on MJF is obviously happening imminently and they're preparing the crowd for it. So far, so good. He can be a great babyface. I hope they bring in Keith Lee as a heel after Revolution and then these two guys who have a habit of just killing geeks can lock horns.

6. Punk vs. Kingston segment was fine. I will commend them for bringing a lot of heat to this match with very little buildup. Goes to show how good their promo abilities are.

7. Dante/Lio vs. Sydal/Moriarty was a good match but it should have happened next week, not on the go-home, since none of them have Full Gear matches. AEW really needs to end this habit of having random matches right before PPVs.

8. Dax vs. Pac was a good match of course but this segment...this whole angle is just a mess, as I've come to expect from all of Cody's angles. We've seen Andrade hiring the Pinnacle which is OK (begs the question of why them, though). What we have not seen is any indication or hint of why Black and Andrade are aligned, and no we should start seeing reasons before the PPV, not during or after. This feels like a slapdash effort to just get all those guys on the card. Fine enough but that doesn't mean it's a good story.

9. Miro's promo was fantastic, as always. I hope he wins and I actually think he will.

10. Good short little promo about MJF and Darby and what they both mean to AEW.

11. Not the best contract signing segment, but Kenny signing the contract in Hangman's blood was a good ending. Obviously this is the culmination of a two year story and I can't wait to see this match but the final few weeks have fallen really flat.

Again, a good wrestling show, but AEW seems to falter on its big stories in the home stretch, which often translates to randomized and unsatisfactory go-home shows. They need to improve this.


----------



## The_Great_One21 (Feb 22, 2012)

Meh, the show was alright but not exactly a red hot go home was it?

Bryan vs some guy who wrestles in Japan? Wow. Cool. That wasn’t random at all.

Why on a go home show am I watching Wardlow squash a random opponent with zero storyline connection?

Punk vs Kingston was cool. Although i couldn’t help laugh at JR. The man is so past it. “Everyone is trying to separate them. Men, woman and children… well not children” 😂😂😂 Legit started laughing at that, which isn’t good for a serious segment.

The Cody/Black/Pac/Andrade stuff… just meh. Absolute basic as fuck wasn’t it?

I like the Bobby Fish connecting up with Cole. Feels like that could be some breadcrumbs for Cole eventually leaving The Elite.

Inner Circle segment was decent. Interrupting Judas right before the chorus was nice heel shit.

Miro’s vignette was brilliant as usual.

Dante/Rush/Sydal/Moriarty match… yeah. I skipped it. I don’t fucking care. Why am I watching this on a go home show? Give the entire fucking show to matches at the PPV that need built.

I feel like with this roster and freedom TK gives them this company could be great, but the booking is just so random and abysmal at times it drags everything else down.

Also Back in the peak days the cruiserweights were a special midcard attraction. Now it’s the entire fucking show basically. I don’t care about flippy bollocks. Like seriously, jungle boy did a man thing in the corner running up the turnbuckles, bouncing from rope to rope, flipping and spinning to then jump back down and do… and arm drag. Wow. Amazing. I don’t want to be cornette but fuck sake this shit is tiresome in every fucking match, man. It’s just gymnastics half the time. I mean look at Warlow. This is the guy who’s built as this companies monster. The big man. The powerhouse…He’s the size of Rock, Austin or Triple H. And back in the day they weren’t monsters. That’s just your standard wrestler. But now that’s the monster in this company because everyone else is 5’11, 200 Lbs.

Oh and please, and WWE did this too last time I watched them like 5 years ago, but can comms SHUT THE FUCK UP with the constant putting the company over? “Home of pro wrestling” every 2 minutes. AEW is bringing back wrestling, AEW is so great, the fans are so great, the company is this, the company is that. SHUT UP AND CALL THE SHOW. You can say i’m being nitpicky but it reallt isnt because this is part of why this industry is on its arse. The death of kayfabe. The death of being able to invest in the actual world of the wrestling because they want to actively take you out of it every 2 minutes talking about the actual real world and how great the company is in the real world.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

DammitChrist said:


> Dude, that match was kinda awesome, and Lio Rush was very impressive with his performance there


You can´t take seriously this guy. He don´t like wrestling, only tits and asses.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

I really liked that contract signing. The story was on point, we got an Ibushi reference, Kenny proved Hangman right, and then it ended with signing the contract in blood. That was so well executed.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Undertaker23RKO said:


> I really liked that contract signing. The story was on point, we got an Ibushi reference, Kenny proved Hangman right, and then it ended with signing the contract in blood. That was so well executed.


Yep, I liked it too

straight and to the point with a nice touch of colour and uncle don returning


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

Undertaker23RKO said:


> I really liked that contract signing. The story was on point, we got an Ibushi reference, Kenny proved Hangman right, and then it ended with signing the contract in blood. That was so well executed.


I agree. It encapsulated everything that has made this feud great. Kenny tried to tap into Hangman’s insecurities, but Page has gotten past that, he’s writing a new chapter for himself. But the dastardly heel got the last laugh before the ppv.

Alot of the Verne Gagne and Dusty Rhodes bookers of the year on this message board didn’t like it much, but it was well done.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Currently ranking as the fourth best Dynamite of 2021 on CM behind Grand Slam, Philly and Boston. I loved it. Last week and on Rampage they went hard on the PPV build so they didn't have to do much of it this week because a lot of the selling was done. They still did with most of the matches connecting to PPV matches and the contract signing, but put on a quality pro wrestling show. Some people are so conditioned by the WWE way of go-home shows that they believe there is only one way to do it. In reality, AEW has done impressive PPV buyrates from day one with its own style of building PPVs.

Danielson vs. Romero - 99% sure this was a request of AmDrag and the sort of match that convinced him to jump. AEW's flexibility in using talent from all over the place, such as bringing in Suzuki to face him, means he can tick off that to-do list. Their history was sufficiently explained on-screen and off-screen, as the two basically were sparring partners back in the Inoki Dojo days and toured Japan together. This was a sweet opener with Danielson's hot run continuing. The match was so smooth and a far cry from the botchfests we often used to see in AEW, a testament of how much more professional their product is nowadays. Romero has always been quality and perhaps not exposed enough in America due to his loyalty to New Japan, where he acts as a U.S. liaison. He would've been a good day one AEW guy. Only thing I would've added here is Miro standing on the ramp and staring down AmDrag after the match. *7/10*

TayJay & Thunder Rosa vs. Britt, Hayter & Rebel - Like most women's matches on Dynamite, not good, but better than the many lame 1 v. 1 matches between sub-par wrestlers we have seen so much of. One weird thing about this is that Britt vs. Thunder Rosa was given such a spotlight it almost felt like the PPV title match rather than Britt vs. Tay, which is a very predictable result. Putting six women in the ring at once helped hide the weaknesses so it wasn't awful besides a couple of botches, but nothing special. Division needs more workers so we can get more Serena vs. Shida level matches. *4.5/10*

Jungle Boy vs. Bowens - Bowens was coming off a good performance against Danielson on Rampage and was given another spotlight match. He is turning into a very good worker between the ropes and has added bulk, but doesn't have the charisma of Max. The idea being that Max's charisma and Bowens' ring work will help them become a long-term tag force, as Caster is basic in the ring. This was a good match and the two worked well together. Like many matches it connected to some PPV build, with Bobby Fish making a surprise run-in to beat up JB. It turned out he was working for his former UE boss Adam Cole and now JB vs. Fish will happen on Rampage with Fish the assassin trying to weaken JB before the PPV. Logical, sound booking. *6.5/10*

Wardlow vs. Yuta - I was a bit surprised by this as Wardlow only tends to wrestle on Dynamite as part of a big angle. Here, he was sent out to do the old school Sid Vicious squash over plucky young Yuta. It did lead to MHO run-in, setting up OC vs. Hardy for Friday, but seemed more like a potential preview of the long awaited Wardlow push.

Dante & Lio vs. Sydal & Moriarty - This was hella fun and might have been the perfect opener but for AEW's habit of putting a big star in Q1. If AEW had a cruiserweight/junior division, this would be an entry in it. A mix of great highspots with fluid, blink-and-you'll-miss-them sequences and smooth technical work by Moriarty. I've been a cheerleader for Lio who has been largely remembered as 'Lashley's manager'. But during the pandemic he worked his ass off all over the place and became a better wrestler with more strings to his bow. I feel like he stole the show in this tag match and showed that even though he's a small guy, he's a big league performer. And this was right after his grandmother died. Moriarty also shone on his Dynamite debut. I like the heel/face dynamic between Lio and Dante, not everything has to be black and white and AEW shows that. *7/10*

PAC vs. Dax - MOTN and no surprise between two world class performers. Great intensity, stiff and perfectly worked match. Dax is one of the best ring generals in the game today and PAC has been incredible for years. I loved Dax's quick tap-out. At first you're thinking 'Why?', then you realise he's saving himself for the tag title match at weekend and PAC is trying to weaken him for the Lucha Bros. Match and post-match built the interconnecting storylines of Lucha Bros vs. FTR and Cody/PAC vs. Malakai/Andrade, which was added to the PPV. *8/10*

Contract signing - A rare non-wrestling main event to build one of AEW's biggest ever matches which will be the culmination of a storyline going back years. It was personal, mature and well-executed. I wasn't a fan of the detour their arc took with the comedic Halloween match and it needed this to remind fans what this feud is all about. I feel like a lot of Kenny's comments were real within kayfabe, but he's so protective of the belt he had to do the thing with Callis to weaken Hanger before the match. Him signing the contract with Hangman's blood was the final visual on Dynamite before the PPV. Job done.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

Alright_Mate said:


> This is why I don’t get why some posters say “AEW is all about the wrestling”.
> 
> The likes of Eddie Kingston proves it isn’t, what makes him so watchable is his character work, his charisma, his storytelling and his intensity.
> 
> ...


It takes wrestlers with a mix of different skills to create a good show. You can't have nothing but talkers or nothing but workrate folks. For me, AEW has the best-balanced roster right now,at least with the men - the women's side still needs a few additions.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

I'm double posting for a reason. I have a huge long review that I didn't want to tack on at the end of the previous reply. 



Spoiler: For long, convoluted review click HERE



So it seems I liked this Dynamite a lot more than most commenting here did. Maybe I enjoyed the opener because I love watching two technically skilled guys put on a show and Rocky Romero isn't an unknown "jobber" to me. There was nothing about that match that screamed random jobber pairing from my perspective, but if I look at it as if all I'm familiar with is WWE and AEW, and only the flagship shows of those two promotions, it's random.

I'm going to stop right here and explain what I'm about to write. There is so much complaining in this forum of late about AEW not targeting casuals (read as not targeting the sweet spot of the person writing the complaint; let's forget the mythical casuals that are supposedly lurking in the shadows). This is why I'm going to give my reaction and then I'm going to look at the show from another perspective. 

I'm backtracking to the pre show Twitter hints about NJPW, CHAOS and Okada in particular. Among the, er, I'm gonna call us the professional wrestling fans to borrow the term from AEW (PW from here on; not all indie/non-American fans are workrate fans, btw), big names coming over from NJPW is the dream scenario tied to all this forbidden door talk. Those tweets, and all the hint dropping, speaks to us and is 100% targeted at us. Now if I switch it up and come from what I'm going to call the sports entertainment side (SE going forward; I chose this term because it focuses on elements common to WWE presentation over the years, not to insult old school fans), first of all, I haven't even seen these tweets since I don't follow AEW online (which is true, actually). If I read about them in a live show thread, I either don't know the NJPW names at all or am only vaguely familiar with a few of the biggest ones. None of this seems special or interesting and I don't know why some geeks care about any of it.

Back to Dynamite.

Next up, it's the Inner Circle feuding with ATT. With my PW fan hat on, I'm ok with this segment. It's not a show highlight or anything but I'm not going to pitch a fit about it taking up airtime. While Jericho's act is not my thing at all, I get a laugh out of the references to IWC talking points like old school (Corney) against modern wrestling. If I saw this going on as a SE fan, how I felt about it would depend on my liking for Jericho and my interest in MMA. All in all, I think this worked better for the AEW hardcores and PW fans than anyone. Seeing a mainstream MMA involvement might be important if I was concerned about tracking AEW's pop culture factor but this is meaningless to me

The women's trios match was next. Well. That happened. If I was watching to scope out ass, then this would have been an awesome part of the show. Unfortunately, I want more from women's wrestling than that so ... yeah. I will admit trios do wonders for helping the weaker wrestling talents by ensuring no one is in the ring too long and that there is always one ring general in the mix. No matter which perspective I take on this one, it's still all about ass. I sense that a lot of the male viewers on both sides want, deep down, more bra and panties stuff. 

With that topic in mind, let's move on to Jungle Boy meets The Acclaimed. Now the women get to gawk at hot guys - Bowens looks like a model and JB's got that hair (and Castor's nerdy-hot). The difference here is that the wrestling was great and Max Castor's rap disses are fun. PW fan would stand up and chant "This is awesome" for the action. SE fan would point out how Bowen's is dragging Castor down because he's weak on the mic. Oh, and JB should cut his hair, put on muscle, stop spamming the high-risk moves and why is he struggling against a tag team jobber??!!?? At least there was some storytelling going on though. 


The Elite and Bobby Fish have a chat backstage. A majority of PW fans like the Bucks, like Adam Cole and most like Bobby Fish too, in big part because of reDRagon. The Bucks did their 90s wrestling references that they always do. What stood out was the absence of Kenny Omega. if I watch the same segment in SE mode, I see a bunch of small guys dressing like, and making references to, Attitude Era elements they have no right to be stealing from. All they did was make one think of the good old days remembered from childhood (or one's prime or just because older folks say wrestling was amazing and cool back then and not something only anime fans and gamers watched) that they don't measure up to. 

Warlow smashes Wheeler Yuta. PW fan says it was fine while feeling bad for poor Yuta. He came to AEW as one of the hottest young talents in the indies but not only isn't he getting the booking of Daniel Garcia, he's being passed over by Dante Martin. It's good to have a mix of wrestling styles and wrestler physiques on a roster so having Wardlow booked similarly to Jade on the women's side works. Looking at this as a SE fan, I'd be happy to finally see some proper booking. A big guy mauling a smaller dude is part of what makes pro wrestling fun. Now if Wardlow could just learn to talk like Eddie Kingston AEW would have a main event star on their hands. 

Speaking of Eddie, we saw him and Punk being held back from a parking garage fight. I'm out of sequence here, but it felt like the right time to bring this up. A lot of SE fans think PW fans don't want to see anything but matches. That isn't true; we want stories and interesting personalities too, it just isn't our main focus. Eddie is beloved because he talks like what he is, a guy who has made his living on the indie scene for years without getting that WWE paycheck. He reflects the attitude of "fuck the mainstream WWE, ruining professional wrestling" that's common in PW fan circles. His words for Punk are ones you'd see certain PW fans type online and I'm sure that's where some of the inspiration came from. Even though Punk is better in the ring - though Eddie is a fine strong style guy - most PW fans back Eddie in this situation. 

Here's where it gets funny; I put on my SE glasses and don't know who to choose. Technical wrestling isn't as important, personality and name value is. Punk has both, and if I come directly from watching only WWE he'd be the clear favourite (Who's this fat jobber with the outdated NY gimmick and why isn't Punk squashing him?) but EC fans who watch AEW love Eddie too. The man can talk. He's gifted on the mic. He'd be a hit anywhere, and who cares if he's not going to do backflips off the top rope every minute? He'd be the 'AEW original' who stood out, not the four "pillars" highlighted later.

Ok, so here comes my match of the night - Lio and Dante versus Matt and Lee. 

_- pause for a second. The other reason why WWE makes wrestlers change their ring names, other than copywrite/character ownership, is now clear; AEW has way too many wrestlers with similar names. Multiple Lee's, multiple Pages and Cages, multiple Adam's, multiple Matt's ... yikes. - _

This was one of those kinds of matches that generates _A-E-Dub! A-E-Dub!_ chants (another being the hardcore/deathmatch/bloody ones). This is the stuff that brought a lot of us PW fans into the fold. Sure, Lio Rush is small but can he ever fly around that ring! These four guys put on a flippyindie wrestling clinic and the PW fans loved it. Do I expect the SE fans felt the same? Not really. The moves mattered more than the story here - though, in fairness, there is a great little mentor vs mentor saga being told - and the wrestlers are small. They don't have that larger-than-life aura around them that plays into the whole SE badasses and superheroes dynamic. Only SE fans who are into cruiserweights would have loved this, and the lack of an established big personality in the match wouldn't have helped. 

PAC and Dax (and Tully. And run-ins.) PAC is that rare talent that both PW and SE fans can get behind. He's small, but he's buff. He's a high flyer but he's a hardass bastard too. He's an ex-indie star but he's been in WWE, so he's familiar to everyone watching. He and Bryan Danielson are the only two on the AEW roster I would give that status (Punk is close, but he has a lot of folks who see him the way Eddie describes him in their current feud). Dax, however, is polarizing. I happen to legit love FTR, and so do a lot of PW fans, because they're classic heels who wrestle properly. That old-school aspect is what turns off a lot of fans who prefer faster-paced wrestling. The opposite is true for fans of traditional American pro wrestling (the cult of Cornette) - they mostly love FTR. Do SE fans as a whole though? I don't think so. If I look at Dax wanting to be entertained by him, all he offers is his (immense) wrestling prowess. He's not a great talker. He's someone I could see the average SE fan thinking of as a dull tag guy with a limited ceiling. 

All that musing aside, PAC vs Dax was a terrific match. The crowd cheered when the lights went out because they knew Malakai Black was almost a certainty. Sure enough, there was Black (and his inexplicable cohort Andrade) but then came Cody, doing a Moxly pushing his way through the crowd. I feel bad for Cody. As a person, not a wrestler, Cody is a good man. He does a lot behind the scenes for others in the industry. His heart really is in the right place, even if he has a clunky way of presenting his feelings. Pairing him up with fan favourites doesn't change the fundamental issue - Cody is not appealing as a babyface. He is a natural heel. PW fans aren't generally keen on him because he does things in a very mainstream style and SE fans aren't loving him because he sucks at playing the role he's chosen. If Cody is working on a slow turn, he needs to drop that idea now. He doesn't have the crowd behind him and it's going to get worse the longer this drags on. Creating heel heat is one thing, making people complain that he sucks is another and it's not productive. 

Finally, it's time for the contract signing. I love Kenny. I like Hangman. I tolerate Callis. The signing in blood was so great, and a call out to other pro wrestling moments, but everything else? Eh, not so much. From both a PW and SE fan standpoint, the majority of this segment was dull. Two wrestlers talking, neither a mic god and not much action. For long-time AEW watchers, which I'm actually not, the back-and-forth was a final build to the climax of a story dating back years. For everyone else, it was just ok, not anything that would make a fan rush to buy a PPV to see the final confrontation.




And yes, I had too much time on my hands while watching Dynamite this morning. It's a holiday, alright?

*TL;DR - I liked this show better than you did. *


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

GothicBohemian said:


> It takes wrestlers with a mix of different skills to create a good show. You can't have nothing but talkers or nothing but workrate folks. For me, AEW has the best-balanced roster right now,at least with the men - the women's side still needs a few additions.


absolutely agree. It’s not even close really.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

GothicBohemian said:


> It takes wrestlers with a mix of different skills to create a good show. You can't have nothing but talkers or nothing but workrate folks. For me, AEW has the best-balanced roster right now,at least with the men - the women's side still needs a few additions.


Ideally you need a strong core of guys who fit every skill, that’s what made the Attitude Era so successful. What I feel AEW lacks is wrestlers who are the full package, guys who can not only wrestle, but have personality, character and charisma to make them standouts in the company.

Eddie Kingston possesses those attributes, so do a few others. In terms of upcoming talent, MJF is the benchmark, yet there aren’t enough MJF type talents coming through.

Instead we get too many Daniel Garcia and Lee Moriarty type guys, guys who are good wrestlers but are just so bland when it comes to character and charisma.

It’s extremely hard to care for talents like that, AEW is overloaded with too many of them.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

GothicBohemian said:


> I'm double posting for a reason. I have a huge long review that I didn't want to tack on at the end of the previous reply.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


great review (the long and the short one)

well done


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

Alright_Mate said:


> Ideally you need a strong core of guys who fit every skill, that’s what made the Attitude Era so successful. What I feel AEW lacks is wrestlers who are the full package, guys who can not only wrestle, but have personality, character and charisma to make them standouts in the company.
> 
> Eddie Kingston possesses those attributes, so do a few others. In terms of upcoming talent, MJF is the benchmark, yet there aren’t enough MJF type talents coming through.
> 
> ...



nowadays, it's almost impossible to find a wrestler who chacks every skill box audiences demand. The Attitude Era was a long time ago. The fan landscape of pro wrestling has changed. A roster of excellent mic workers who can put on passable matches won't be enough for half of those watching. This is a bigger challenge for AEW than WWE as AEW has a more divided fanbase. There are loads of workrate fans who are going to adore the Garcias and Moriarity types, comedy fans who latch onto the likes of OC, those who've grown up on modern WWE and idolize CMPunk, fans of high flying luchador moves - one style won't fit all in this situation. 

You say that it's hard for you to care about the guys with minimal character. For the workrate fans, it's hard to care about the guys who talk well but have basic matches. The great thing about Eddie is that he's an amazing mic worker but he also has indie cred and shares a love of Japanese wrestling with many indie fans. Everyone likes him.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

On a sidenote - did anybody notice TayJay was for the first time officially called that as a team and had a theme for the team as well

’TayJay FIGHT!’ - lol, was quite cool

matching gear, team name, theme - its the start of the build of the womens tag div. we have them and Killer Queens now


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> On a sidenote - did anybody notice TayJay was for the first time officially called that as a team and had a theme for the team as well
> 
> ’TayJay FIGHT!’ - lol, was quite cool
> 
> matching gear, team name, theme - its the start of the build of the womens tag div. we have them and Killer Queens now


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> On a sidenote - did anybody notice TayJay was for the first time officially called that as a team and had a theme for the team as well
> 
> ’TayJay FIGHT!’ - lol, was quite cool
> 
> matching gear, team name, theme - its the start of the build of the womens tag div. we have them and Killer Queens now


Should be "TayJay Styles"


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

show was completely missable

very boring. i ended up skimming thru it


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

Geert Wilders said:


> show was completely missable
> 
> very boring. i ended up skimming thru it


 Ok thanks for your input


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

So much good stuff it’s at the point now where I don’t need to comment on it I just enjoy it 😂


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

You people need to stop comparing every damn thing AEW does to how mother fucking WWE does it. Fucking hell.

I wish I could Thanos that company out of existence.


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> On a sidenote - did anybody notice TayJay was for the first time officially called that as a team and had a theme for the team as well
> 
> ’TayJay FIGHT!’ - lol, was quite cool
> 
> matching gear, team name, theme - its the start of the build of the womens tag div. we have them and Killer Queens now


They debuted together a few weeks ago 
Nice of Rosa to colour coordinate with them too


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Aedubya said:


> They debuted together a few weeks ago
> Nice of Rosa to colour coordinate with them too


with the new theme as well?

could swear thats the first time I heard it


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> with the new theme as well?
> 
> could swear thats the first time I heard it


Yep the theme was there, only difference was the video package


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Aedubya said:


> Yep the theme was there, only difference was the video package


lol, guess I skip a lot of women's segments


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

GothicBohemian said:


> nowadays, it's almost impossible to find a wrestler who chacks every skill box audiences demand. The Attitude Era was a long time ago. The fan landscape of pro wrestling has changed. A roster of excellent mic workers who can put on passable matches won't be enough for half of those watching. This is a bigger challenge for AEW than WWE as AEW has a more divided fanbase. There are loads of workrate fans who are going to adore the Garcias and Moriarity types, comedy fans who latch onto the likes of OC, those who've grown up on modern WWE and idolize CMPunk, fans of high flying luchador moves - one style won't fit all in this situation.
> 
> You say that it's hard for you to care about the guys with minimal character. For the workrate fans, it's hard to care about the guys who talk well but have basic matches. The great thing about Eddie is that he's an amazing mic worker but he also has indie cred and shares a love of Japanese wrestling with many indie fans. Everyone likes him.


It’s exactly why Wrestling isn’t as popular as it once was. Attitude Era was blessed with so many talents who fitted every skill, you had so many guys to invest in, so many guys that were cool, being a Wrestling fan back then was cool.

Bryan Danielson, CM Punk, Eddie Kingston, MJF... AEW have a plethora of talent who do fit every skill set, viewers prefer watching these guys as it shows in the ratings. Certain things in Wrestling sells, if you have guys who can wrestle, tell a story, have character and charisma, then I guarantee the majority of viewers would rather watch guys like that, over basic indy guys.

Rush & Martin vs Sydal & Moriarty had the lowest rating on Dynamite this week, why do you think that is?

MJF’s segment had the second highest rating last week, why do you think that is?

The segments containing Omega, Page, Punk & Kingston, were the highest rated for this week, why do you think that is?

Certain stuff sells more than others mate, if AEW concentrated on key areas, rather than dishing out tonnes of variety, they’d probably be more successful.


----------



## KrysRaw1 (Jun 18, 2019)

As bad as orange Cassidy is as well as the dark order I would rather take them over the fiend because the fiend is a worse embarrassment to the wrestling promotion and is complete fake and phony


----------

